# Ningi Creek CROCODILE



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Stayed off the piss 
Went for a fish & caught THIS! 
80cm plus! of big, fat & heavy Ningi Creek CROCODILE ( it was bigger than the ruler). 
Blew my previous PB of 67cm clean out of the water. 
You gotta love that!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's as big as your leg!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done! It must be the season for flathead.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, what a beast.

Always liked the look of Ningi on Nearmap, very fishy looking. Might have to do a mission up there soon.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Ron!

Did it fight?

Was your wife with you?

Do you fight? 

Ripper fish. Cheers Trevor


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one congrats


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Nice work Killer. Ningi is usually buzzing with rabid holiday makers this time of year so that's a great capture. I bet your heart leapt to your mouth when she came to the surface?! How did the big girl go on the release?


It was an early low tide, so i left home at 4.30am & was on the water by 5am to miss most of the crowds. 
Yes there were some tense moments during the battle & when she was on my lap :shock: 
She released very well , as i didn't have her out of the water long , just swam her a bit she kicked well & was off like a shot when i released the grips. 
Thanks 
Ron.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Good one Ron!
> 
> Did it fight?
> Yes she put up a good account for herself.
> ...


Thanks Trevor

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> That's a great flatty. We dropped 6 pots in Ningi last Friday afternoon and picked them up them up on Saturday morning. Picked up 23 muddies, but only 2 of them were keepers with 3 more about 1-2mm under.


Thanks. 
Crab pots, I think you could walk to Bribie on them at the moment, :lol: . 
Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

She's a beauty Ron. Well done mate.


----------



## Snabbo (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW what more can i say mate!!!


----------

